# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या है डायबिटीज के उपचार के बेहतरीन उपाय

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है। डायबिटीज को समझनाजरूरी हैं और इसके लिए जरूरी है डायबिटीज के बारे में संपूर्ण जानकारी होना। डायबिटीज एक बार जिसे यह रोग पकड़ लेता है| डायबिटीज पर काबू पाने के लिए ज्यादातर लोग दवाओं व डॉक्टरों पर ही निर्भर होते हैं। लेकिन अगर आप अपनी लाइफस्टाइल में थोड़ा सा बदलाव करेंगे तो दवाओं पर आपकी निर्भरता काफी हद तक कम हो सकती है। 
डायबिटीज रोगी अगर अपने खान-पान में थोड़ी सी सावधानी बरतें। व्यायाम को अपनी जीवनशैली का हिस्*सा बनाएं। या अन्य चीजों को शामिल कर लें तो वे काफी हद तक आम लोगों की तरह जीवन जी सकते हैं। जानें हमारे साथ डायबिटीज के इलाज के बेहतरीन उपायों के बारे में-

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मोटापे से बचें :-*यह आप तो आप को वेसे भी ध्यान रखना चाहिए पर डायबिटीज में रोगियों को अपने वजन पर काबू रखना बहुत जरूरी होता है। डायबिटीज रोगियों में मोटापा कई अन्य खतरों का संकेत हो सकता है, जैसे हृदयाघात, उच्च रक्तचाप व दिल का दौरा आदि। मोटापा इंसुलिन की ताकत घटाता है। इसके कारण शरीर में बनी इंसुलिन कोशिकाओं तक नहीं पहुंच पाती है। 


*व्यायाम जरूरी है :-*जैसें की हुम्पेहले असे ही कहते आये है की डायबिटीज में रोगियों को शारीरिक गतिविधि करना फायदेमंद होता है। यह रोगी को फिट बनाए रखने में मदद करता है। अध्ययन बताते है की रोज एक्सरसाइज करने से मेटाबॉल्जिम भी अच्छा रहता है। मॉर्निंग वॉक, जॉगिंग व साइक्लिंग करने से रोगी चुस्त व दुरुस्त रहते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*चोट को ना करें कभी नजरअंदाज :-*क्या आप जानते है की मधुमेह में प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली यानी इम्यून सिस्टम कमजोर हो जाता है जिसकी वजह से चोट जल्दी ठीक नहीं होती है। इस लिए चोट या घाव हो जाये तो उसका तुरंत इलाज करें और डॉक्टर से संपंर्क करें।

*रोज शलजम खाएं :-*ये बहुत ही खास बात है की मधुमेह रोगियों को खाने में शलजम का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। इसके प्रयोग से भी रक्त में स्थित शर्करा की मात्रा कम हो जाती है। इसलिए शलजम की सब्जी या सलाद के रुप में शलजम का सेवन करना चाहिए।


*थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में खाते रहे :-*रोगियों को एक साथ ज्यादा भोजन करने से बचना चाहिए। अध्ययन बताते है की थोड़े-थोड़े अन्तराल में भोजन करने से पोषक तत्व ज्यादा अवशोषित होते हैं और शरीर में फैट कम जमा होता है जिससे इन्सुलिन नार्मल हो जाती है। इस लिए खाने का सामान साथ रखे |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जामुन है फायदेमंद :-*यह तो मैं भी आप को अपने तजुर्बे से कह सकता हु डायबिटीज रोगियों के लिए जामुन का सेवन फायदेमंद है। जामुन की गुठली भी बहुत फायदेमंद होती है। इसके बीजों में जाम्बोलिन नामक तत्व पाया जाता है, जो स्टार्च को शर्करा में बदलने से रोकता है। गुठली का बारीक चूर्ण बनाकर रख लेना चाहिए। दिन में दो-तीन बार तीन ग्राम चूर्ण का पानी के साथ सेवन करने से मूत्र में शर्करा की मात्रा कम होती है।

*
ब्लड शुगर की जांच :-*बहुत जरुरी बात है रोगियों को नियमित रुप से ब्लड शुगर चेक करते रहना चाहिए। आप चाहें तो ब्लड ग्लूकोज मोनिटर के जरिए घर पर ही यह जांच कर सकते हैं। इसमें आपके रक्त की कुछ बूंदे चाहिए होती है जिससे आप ये जान सकते है की आपका ब्लड शुगर नार्मल है या नहीं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*लाल मांस है बहुत नुकसानदेह :-*क्या आप जानते है की लाल मांस में फोलिफेनोल्स पाया जाता है जो की ब्लड में कोलेस्ट्रॉल के स्तर को बढ़ा देता है।  और लाल मांस में जटिल प्रोटीन पाया जाता है, जो बहुत धीरे-धीरे पचता है इसलिए लाल मांस मेटाबॉलिज्म को धीमा करता है जिसकी वजह से इंसुलिन के बहाव पर असर पड़ता है। तो सावधान रहे है |

----------


## tparashar

डायबिटीज या मधुमेह आज एक बीमारी से कहीं अधिक जीवन का अंग बन गया है, जिससे आजकल हर बहुत से लोग प्रभावित है, ऐसे में मधुमेह के उपचार के लिए ऐसी पद्धति का प्रयोग करना करना चाहिए जो सरल एवं आसन हो |
*मधुमेह के लिए प्रभावी हर्बल उपचार* - https://shabd.in/health/100956/madhu...-herbal-upchar

----------

